# alsaconf Won't detect sound card

## Ralph Spencer

Following the Gentoo ALSA guide, 

alsaconf doesn't detect my sound hardware with "No PnP/PCI card found".

This is my sound hardware:

```

   1.

      00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   2.

              Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

   3.

              Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   4.

              Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   5.

              Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

   6.

              Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 23

   7.

              Region 0: Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   8.

              Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   9.

                      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

  10.

                      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

  11.

              Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

  12.

                      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

  13.

                      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

  14.

              Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

  15.

              Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

  16.

              Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

Other programs complain the following:

```

$ mplayer 01.mp4

MPlayer SVN-r32624-4.4.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

������������������������������ 01.mp4.

������������������ libavformat ������������ ����������!

[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0

[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang eng

VIDEO:  [H264]  864x486  24bpp  25.000 fps  999.2 kbps (122.0 kbyte/s)

��������������������� ����������:

 major_brand: mp42

 minor_version: 0

 compatible_brands: mp42mp41

==========================================================================

����������������������������� ����������: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

������������ ��������������������: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

����������������������������� ����������: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 109.6 kbit/7.77% (ratio: 13698->176400)

������������ ��������������������: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO_ALSA] ������������ ������������ ����������������������������� No such file or directory

[AO SDL] �������������� ��������������������������: 44100 ���� ������������: Stereo ������������ s16le

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO SDL] ���� �������� �������������� ����������: No available audio device

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

AL lib: alsa.c:488: Could not open playback device 'default': No such file or directory

[OpenAL] could not open device

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

������������ �����������������������������..

Movie-Aspect - 1.78:1 - ������������������������������������������� ������������������������������

����������������������� ��������������������������������� ������������.

VO: [xv] 864x486 => 864x486 Planar YV12 

A:   3.8 V:   3.8 A-V: -0.000 ct: -0.000   0/  0  7%  1%  0.1% 0 0 

��������������... (����������)

```

[/code]

----------

## VoidMage

You probably failed to load the correct module.

----------

## Ralph Spencer

SORRY FOR LATE REPLY

I thought /etc/init.d/alsasound start should take care of my modules?

----------

## VoidMage

Only if you have the module and put a correct line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf (as that's the correct location for it).

----------

## Ralph Spencer

http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel prescribes snd-hda-intel for my chipset and it IS loaded. Why doesn't it work then?

----------

## barul

Same here, with the same chipset.

I though that if we compile all the modules of snd_hda_intel in the kernel, that should detect the soundcard, no ?

Are we compelled to specify the correct module in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf ?

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, IIRC, for hda audio it's better to use modules.

----------

